# Oil recommendations for 2002 Nissan Sentra GXE



## kxs783kms (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi all. As you can see, I'm a new member and this is my first post. I came here because I wanted to get some info. and opinions from you guys/gals on a car I just purchased. It's a 2002 Nissan Sentra GXE and it's currently at 177,250 miles. My question is, what's the best oil to use at this mileage? I went to Auto Zone and the cashier told me that Nissian recommends synthetic blends for their motors. So what I ended up buying was 4Qts. of GTX Synthetic Blend 5w30 Oil, a Mobil 1 High Capacity Extended Performance Oil and a Spectre Air Filter for a grand total of $63. Was this over kill? I ask because they're running a special on 5Qts. of MotorCraft Syn Blend Oil (*which I did research on and have seen nothing but good reviews about*) and a MotorCraft Oil filter for a much cheaper price. Is that not a good oil to use for this car? Sorry for all of the questions, but this is my first time owning a Nissan or foreign car for that matter. So what I use today is most likely what I'm going to use for the life of the car. I know if I treat the engine well, these motors can go for many, many, more miles. I don't know what the original owner used, as I didn't think to ask him, but the car is in great running shape. What are you guys/gals thoughts on the weight and brand of oil? Thanks in advance!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

First of all, you bought too much oil. The oil capacity for a 2002 Sentra QG18DE engine is only 2-7/8 quarts (US) when replacing the oil and filter. Nissan doesn't recommend synthetic blends. Nissan's oil specifications are for API grade SG/SH or SJ energy conserving oil. Preferred viscosity for all temperatures is 5W30. So, just about any API certified 5W30 you'll find on the shelf at your local auto parts store or department store will work just fine. Normal service interval is 7500 miles, or for severe duty service, interval is 3750 miles. That said, synthetic blend and full synthetic oils are both a step up from conventional "mineral" oil and your engine will run fine on either of them. With that many miles, some would switch to a "high-mileage" oil, which contains additives that help condition seals, etc. So, it really comes to a matter of preferance on your part and what you feel comfortable putting in it. For me, I like to use at least a synthetic blend on vehicles that have service intervals of 5000+ miles. In my former Toyota Tacoma, which had 5000 miles intervals, I was using Walmart's Syntech Full-Synthetic 5W30, which is made by Royal-Shell, makers of Rotella, and around $21/5-qt. jug. My current ride is an 06 Pathfinder with 7500 mile intervals. In that, I use synthetic blend 5W30 largely because I get it free from my boss!  As far as filters, there is a good independant study done that I found interesting; I'll post the link below. Many of the filters on the market are made by just a few companies. Motorcraft and Bosch oil filters are both made by Purolater. Walmart's house brand filters are made by Champion Labs. Mopar's filters can be made by anybody and are painted black; sometimes you could get a Wix....sometimes you could get a Fram. My personal preferance is for genuine Nissan filters or Purolator Pure One, but I'd have no problem using a Motorcraft or Bosch filter in a pinch. I'm not a fan of Fram or STP single-stage oil filters. Once again, everyone has their preferance!

Oil Filters Revealed - MiniMopar Resources


----------



## kxs783kms (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply smj999smj. I knew it only took 3 qts., but I didn't know if that was with or without the oil filter change at the time, so I bought an extra qt. just in case. (*Still use to my 1992 Olds 98 Regency where I always had to buy an extra qt. for the oil filter...lol.*) Along that note, after I posted this question, I called another parts store and got some clarification and he pretty much told me what you said. His system showed that my year car was fine running conventional oil and that the synthetic blend wasn't really necessary. I ended up exchanging what I bought and got the 5 qt. Valvoline Max Life High Mileage 5w-30, along with a Purolator PureOne oil filter that they were running a special on. (*Saved 14 bucks!! :waving:*) Valvoline is what I've always used on my vehicle and never had any problems, so I was happy about this. He also said that the Max Life High Mileage was pretty similar to a syn blend, so it was a pretty good substitute. What about the Spectre air filter? I got it because he told me it was reusable for life, as long as I keep it clean and wash it out. (*Thought that was pretty good for $20.*) Should I be concerned about the oil getting into the MAF system though?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I like Valvoline. Their MaxLife ATF works great in a number of transmissions, including those requiring Nissan type "D" and other Asian makes that use Dexron II from the factory, Nissan type "J" and "S" and Mazda V ATF. 

People will debate air filters all day long. Known issues with oil-coated, cloth performance filters like K&N include contamination of MAS hotwires and letting in more dirt than conventional paper filters (research the "Spicer air filter test"). I've never used the Spectre so I have no knowledge of it as a filter. Nissan makes a very good replacement filter. I've never had any issues with name brand paper filters, like Wix, Purolator or Fram. Some people like the claimed "extra power" of cold air intakes with high flow filters or K&N drop-ins; again, it's a matter of personal preferance.


----------



## Analognerd (Oct 5, 2014)

Well its an old post and I'm not sure your around.
What do you think about 2 stage filters? I seem to feel that there is better oil flow. But what time reviews are posted for oil flow,, I don't see any... I will check U-Tube but wish me luck. I know that I saw in real life a filter get plug up and the flow was.. so low..
to what it was when the filter was new. This made me think that a... Too good of a filter would cut down the oil flow and a two stage would be better. (thinking there was less restriction in the long run.
Some times I feel oil flow is more important than having a great filter that plugs up early. And I'm not sure two stage filters solves this problem. My thought is that too much filtering can be a problem.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you have enough debris in your engine oil to clog any oil filter, I think you have more problems than just what brand or type of oil filter you use! When in doubt, stick with the genuine Nissan filter.


----------



## Analognerd (Oct 5, 2014)

*oil change Vs. what brand filter*



smj999smj said:


> If you have enough debris in your engine oil to clog any oil filter, I think you have more problems than just what brand or type of oil filter you use! When in doubt, stick with the genuine Nissan filter.


 I think your right. It doesn't mater what kind of filter you use. If it's plug up than you need to change it. I wish there was more video's on oil flow and how a plug filter cuts down the oil flow. I saw this when working with brand new built printing press's as a draft person. The oil filters would plug up be-for they left the factory floor. And the flow was cut down 80%. I'm not sure how to get around this problem. My thought was a single or two stage filter. I tend to put oil flow be-for oil filtering be cause of what I saw in the casein of the machine's that I saw where a person could "Actually" see the oil flow of (Any) filter.
My point is... Maybe we are cutting down the oil flow too much. Maybe oil filters need changing much more often than we do. And dare I go out on that limb... We need much less oil filtering. As Flow Vs. filtering. What is best??? I think I would take flow.
Everyone wants a long lasting motor. It could be the DAM FILTER.


----------

